# my pet mouse diet



## gcaratz (Aug 11, 2013)

hi guys,

i am starting to get preparied for my mouse diet.

hear are are few things I am thinking about feeding me mice:-

- beef hide the bow things that dogs have for treats
- I really would like to make a home made mixture as the shops ones always have lots of fillers and preservites and not to mention sugar any ideas on homemade mixtures?
- does anyone use apple cider vinger?? it is a great solution to alot of things.

thanks Gcaratz


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to use apple cider vinegar in the soft food I used to offer.I only feed dry food now though so no longer use it.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I would not offer dog treats of beef hide. If you are not a vegetarian, simply save bones from your meals, and let them chew on those. Cooked or raw is fine. If you are a vegetarian, ask a friend to save you a few. One bone per cage lasts a long time, because all specks of meat are removed by the mice in short order. Bones with marrow are best.

This section has a lot of info on homemade mixes. One huge thread of it at least.

Had no idea mice would eat anything with ACV in it. Interesting.


----------

